# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  BrainLink, brainwave sensing headband, Shenzhen Macrotellect Ltd., Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - Shenzhen Macrotellect Ltd.

o.macrotellect.com/2020/Hardware.html

----------


## Airicist

Introduction of Brainwave Sensing Headband - Marcrotellect BrainLink

Mar 26, 2020




> A brief introduction of the consumer EEG sensor - BrainLink series and its producer Macrotellect.

----------


## Airicist

Mind control robot and other accessories of Macrotellect

Apr 10, 2020




> The 2nd episode is coming! 
> Introduction of 3 Main types of Macrotellect Accessories, including the magic mind control robot to bring you amazing experience!!


o.macrotellect.com/2020/warrior.html

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play! - Brain Link : the mind control battle robotic kit!

Jun 13, 2020




> Today we CONTROL robots using our MINDS! Or at least we try to...  
> 
> Free your hands with BrainLink Spider Warrior: brainwave controlling, gravity sensing, artillery setting and spectacular versus mode.
> “While turning your head left or right, this Space Warrior will change the direction on your command and go forward or go back by collecting the brain #attention and #relaxation. Try gritting the teeth for a shooting and avoiding attacks to win the game!”
> Entertainment in brainwave sensing and controlling with BrainLink series.


o.macrotellect.com/2020/warrior.html

----------

